# [ALSA] détection de carte son (résolu)

## chips

Bonjour à tous,

J'ai suivi ce guide HOWTO http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/alsa-guide.xml

pour pouvoir utiliser ma carte son : j'ai donc recompilé mon noyau et installer les

outils alsa. Le problème c'est qu'aucune carte son n'est détectée par le système.

Pour preuve le fichier "/proc/asound/cards" ne contient aucune carte.

Quand je lance "alsaconf", ou quand j'essaie de charger le module "snd-hda-intel" indépendamment,

des d'erreurs sont envoyées me disant par exemple qu'il manque des modules (avec dmesg):

```
snd_hda_intel: Unknown symbol snd_ctl_elem_read

snd_hda_intel: Unknown symbol snd_ctl_elem_write

snd_hda_intel: Unknown symbol snd_ctl_elem_read

snd_hda_intel: Unknown symbol snd_ctl_elem_write

snd_seq_dummy: disagrees about version of symbol snd_seq_kernel_client_dispatch

snd_seq_dummy: Unknown symbol snd_seq_kernel_client_dispatch

snd_hda_intel: Unknown symbol snd_ctl_elem_read

snd_hda_intel: Unknown symbol snd_ctl_elem_write

snd_hda_intel: Unknown symbol snd_ctl_elem_read

snd_hda_intel: Unknown symbol snd_ctl_elem_write
```

Quand je lance "alsamixer" une autre erreur est envoyée :

```
alsamixer: function snd_ctl_open failed for default: No such file or directory
```

.

Pour info "lspci | grep -i audio" me donne

```
00:10.1 Audio device: nVidia Corporation MCP51 High Definition Audio (rev a2)
```

Si quelqu'un peut m'éclairer!... Merci.Last edited by chips on Fri May 09, 2008 11:11 pm; edited 2 times in total

----------

## dapsaille

Bonjour Chips.

 Enlèves le non résolu je te prie

----------

## nemo13

 *chips wrote:*   

> le module "snd-hda-intel" Pour info "lspci | grep -i audio" me donne
> 
> ```
> 00:10.1 Audio device: nVidia Corporation MCP51 High Definition Audio (rev a2)
> ```
> ...

 

J'ai du mal à suivre là.

(vires ton "non-résolu"; tu gaches la semaine de Dapsaille et d'autres ... )

A+

----------

## ghoti

 *chips wrote:*   

> Quand je lance "alsaconf", ou quand j'essaie de charger le module "snd-hda-intel" indépendamment,
> 
> des d'erreurs sont envoyées me disant par exemple qu'il manque des modules (avec dmesg):
> 
> ```
> ...

 

Des erreurs "Unknown symbol" sont souvent dûes au fait que les modules ne correspondent pas au noyau en cours d'exécution.

As-tu bien recopié ton nouveau noyau dans /boot (le cas échéant, après l'avoir monté !) ?

----------

## El_Goretto

+1 nemo13.

Simple gourage?

----------

## ghoti

 *El_Goretto wrote:*   

> +1 nemo13.
> 
> Simple gourage?

 

Heu, vous parlez des "underscores" ?   :Confused: 

----------

## dapsaille

 *ghoti wrote:*   

>  *El_Goretto wrote:*   +1 nemo13.
> 
> Simple gourage? 
> 
> Heu, vous parlez des "underscores" ?  

 

 Non et oui ^^

 Il me semble que ce qu'ils relevaient était le hda intel audio .. 

hors si mes souvenirs sont bons le nvidia mcp utilise le même driver ^^ 

mais bon je peux me tromper

----------

## ghoti

 *dapsaille wrote:*   

> mais bon je peux me tromper

 

Non, à mon avis tu as raison et c'est un peu pour cela que je penchais pour le problème d'"underscore" :

d'après la SoundcardMatrix d'Alsa, ce serait bien le snd-hda-intel !  :Wink: 

----------

## lgmar75

Je confirme, c'est bien hda qu'il faut utiliser par contre, il y a une foule de bugs ouverts pour ce chip dans le bugtracker d'alsa. Alors bon courage.

----------

## nemo13

 *ghoti wrote:*   

>  *dapsaille wrote:*   mais bon je peux me tromper 
> 
> Non, à mon avis tu as raison et c'est un peu pour cela que je penchais pour le problème d'"underscore" :
> 
> d'après la SoundcardMatrix d'Alsa, ce serait bien le snd-hda-intel ! 

 

Bonsoir,

sur mon portable , un alsamixer me donne : *Quote:*   

> Card: HDA Intel 
> 
> │ Chip: SigmaTel STAC9200
> 
> │ View: [Playback] Capture  All
> ...

 

dans le noyau ( 2.6.24-r3 chez moi ) le HDA d'intel se décline en codec 

```
CONFIG_SND_HDA_INTEL=m

# CONFIG_SND_HDA_HWDEP is not set

# CONFIG_SND_HDA_CODEC_REALTEK is not set

# CONFIG_SND_HDA_CODEC_ANALOG is not set

CONFIG_SND_HDA_CODEC_SIGMATEL=y   ------------------> mon son à moi

# CONFIG_SND_HDA_CODEC_VIA is not set

# CONFIG_SND_HDA_CODEC_ATIHDMI is not set

# CONFIG_SND_HDA_CODEC_CONEXANT is not set

# CONFIG_SND_HDA_CODEC_CMEDIA is not set

# CONFIG_SND_HDA_CODEC_SI3054 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_HDA_GENERIC is not set
```

Qu'est qu'il y a dans le noyau de chips ?

----------

## polytan

essaie de mettre en modules

----------

## ghoti

 *polytan wrote:*   

> essaie de mettre en modules

 

Pourquoi dis-tu ça ?   :Confused: 

Des maigres infos que nous avons, alsaconf démarre et donne des erreurs laissant supposer qu'il y a bel et bien un module  snd-hda-intel (aux underscores près), même s'il est tout pourri.

Si le pilote était compilé en dur, alsaconf ne trouverait tout simplement pas de carte ...

----------

## chips

J'ai trouvé la solution. En fait le problème venait du fait que j'avais installé alsa-driver antérieurement.

Avant de reconfigurer mon noyau avec les modules alsa, j'avais supprimé les paquets alsa-driver,

mais certains fichiers protégés n'avaient pas été effacé, ce qui a créé un mélange des deux versions 

des pilotes. J'ai donc supprimé les pilotes qui posaient problème :

```
# rm -rf /lib/modules/$(uname -r)/alsa-driver
```

Merci quand même pour votre contribution.

----------

